# MS-Excel 2007 takes too long to open a file



## morland (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm using XP pro and Excel-2007. Recently switched to Office 2007 (from Office 2003) and have the following problem when opening any Excel file:

When I try to open an Excel file, MS-Excel starts right away but it takes while (MUCH LONGER as compared with Excel-2003) before the file opens/gets displayed. BTW, I do not have any add-ins enabled.

Can anyone please help me solve this problem?


----------



## morland (Sep 12, 2007)

Problem Solved (I think)

I downloaded to install SP2 for Office2007 but decided to search one last time before installing the SP2.

Luckily I came across a solution (shared below for benefit of all members) and the solution basically boiled down to deleting PERSONAL.XLS. Please see details below:

Background: The new XLSTART folder for Office 2007 is C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\XLSTART But, if you upgraded from a previous version, there may still be a personal macro workbook called “PERSONAL.XLS” located in the old location: C:\Documents and Settings\%username%\Application Data\Microsoft\Excel\XLSTART

Fix: To correct the delayed file opening problem, just delete the old PERSONAL.XLS file


----------

